# Schoenberg: String Quartets 2 & 4



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Gringolts String Quartet / Malin Hartelius
Schoenberg: String Quartets 2 & 4

Release Date July, 2017
Duration01:04:56
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music
Recording DateJune, 2016
Recording Location
SRF Studio, Zürich, Switzerland

4 R


----------

